# Pilot wanted on the Isle of Sheppey



## Gordon P (15 Jul 2019)

Tony Gillam in Minster, near Sheerness, who is partially sighted, has a brand new Valhalla tandem. He is a very experienced tandem rider and is looking for a front rider.
If anyone can help please PM me and I will put you in touch.


----------

